# The Horror Show Horror Show



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

My buddy Fleabag Jake and I have started a haunted horror movie review site. Please come check us out and tell us what you think. We review the good, the bad, and the down-right disgusting. Video segments are in the works as well.

http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, you! Yeah, YOU! Use our super high tech system to pick a horror movie on #Neflix instant! http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/netflix-roulette/ …


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey there zombie fans and gore whores. Come check out Nick Nefarious chewing on zombies in a post Civil War setting in the flick Exit Humanity.
http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/exit-humanity/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Kinda' iffy on a flick in your netflix instant queue? Send us the title and we'll do the dirty work. We'll watch it, review it, and hit you back.

http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/boo-ers-choice/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

What's your favorite pre-Halloween flick that pumps you up for the holiday? Let us at The Horror Show Horror Show know.
http://horrorshowhorrorshow.com/whats-your-absolute-favorite-pre-halloween-flick/


----------

